# What do letters in CKC reg. numbers mean?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been searching for this everywhere but can't seem to find the answer... 
What are the letters after the "CKC" in the registration number? 
Why are some letters different if the puppies are of the same litter?
Ie. CKC*WL*000001, CKC*XC*000002, CKC*WQ*000003?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

No bites?:shrug:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have 2 CKC registered dogs, and I can honestly say... I have no clue. I will shoot off an email to my breeder and ask though. Might take a day or so to get an back to me though.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Usually means Canadian Kennel Club.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it could mean "puppy #1, puppy #2," and so on. Oh I see your talking about the red letters? maybe a color code?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Could also be Continental Kennel Club.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Don't know if your pups are registered with the Continental Kennel Club

Continental Kennel Club Puppy Registration and Free Litter Registration

Or Canadian Kennel Club

The Canadian Kennel Club > Home


Here's more information on understanding registries understanding your dog's papers


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

She is not asking what CKC stands for she is asking about the first two letters in front of the registration number are....

In AKC the two letters in the front are used to classify the group or the breed your dog is registered in (DN & DL for AKC or even SZ when foreign registered); it may be the same in the CKC.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

KLCecil said:


> She is not asking what CKC stands for she is asking about the first two letters in front of the registration number are....


If we knew which kennel club, it would be easier to answer the question.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

BlackPuppy said:


> *If we knew which kennel club, it would be easier to answer the question.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> EXACTLY!!! We need more info


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

She's in Canada - she likely is referring to the canadian kennel club.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry, yes it's the Canadian Kennel Club.
The example in MaggieRoseLee's site has *SQ* added to the registration number. 
Are they just random letters assigned so that numbers in sequence aren't as easily mixed up?


----------

